# new(ER) adorable pictures of the meece



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey everyone! 
I got a new camera, so I had some fun and had a little photoshoot with the mice. Some of the pictures turned out awesome.

Here you go!

Dr. Worm (our brindle buck):





































the rest are our does...














































June - we think she is an angora satin brindle fox, but you tell us!:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

very cute! love the little broken mouse busy with making his/her house tidy :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That mousie with the housie looks like she/he is trying to stuff everything in creation into it.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

she is my favorite, she always makes the houses look like they exploded on the inside! she is the BEST nester, her nests are pretty complex and awesome.

*edit*

Oh, and also, do most adult brindles have the weird "faux toupee" thing going on? his face is funny because he looks like he has bangs...


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

regards to the brindle I thought he looked more like a sable and then yes they do look like like that.
I am sure someone with more experiance will pop along to confirm ether way for you though


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Is your brindle buck young? If so then he may just be shedding his coat. I've had what I was sure was an Agouti broken shed into a yellow broken before..


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

when we bought him, he look like a pretty well marked pale brindle, but he was a decent size so we assumed he wasn't too young. after we took him home he just started getting darker and darker on top, so he probably was just a large young buck.

since he looked brindle when we got him, http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=4231, would he be considered brindle, or would he now be classified as something else?

also, what is sable?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:love1 I love Dr Worm! Especially the picture of him admiring himself in the mirror


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a Woodland Get-A-Way too! And also that colorful connectible play thingy!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

love the little fluff ball on the arm :love1


----------

